

Foundations of Data Science [pdf] - wallflower
http://research.microsoft.com/en-US/people/kannan/book-no-solutions-aug-21-2014.pdf

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=foundations+data+science#!/story/f...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=foundations+data+science#!/story/forever/0/foundations%20data%20science)

------
DSBOX
yes.

